# minimum safe/respectable distance



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

do any of the rest of you get sick of seeing dots of orange in a circle around you for opening day? my backyard, the michaux state forest in PA fills with FDF's for the first day every year. it also sounds like a war zone. i think i should start collecting brass, i would probably make some money.

one time, i tried to hike to one of the most remote places i could find. dawn revealed that i was the "pin" that held the "hands of the clock" with hunters in all directions about 150 yards out max. i watched flash lights rolling in and tried to signal them away, but no one was willing to move. everything was shot before it got anywhere near me. i saw one poor doe run top speed past me at about 40 yards.

i try to adjust my position if i feel people are too close. in the above case, i humped in my treestand and climber at 4 am and it was difficult to move out. i rarely use it for rifle hunting anymore because of that.

do any of you try to keep a safe and respectful distance from other hunters?

are you willing to move when others stroll in at dawn?

do you think some areas should be regulated to limit the volume of hunters?

do you think some of the millions of dollars of license fees should be used for more officers to encourage safer hunter "placement" in the field?


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

...I've had that happen too!

I've walked into an area I was sure would not have any other hunters and been 'waved off' by a flashlight.

I've also set my stool in a spot once, on public land, overlooking an area that looked good, only to have some numbskull actually come up and sit about 10 to 15 yds. behind me! :grump: 

Dave


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I never had a real problem with to many people around.Most the time I find good spot to set,most everyone leaves the woods around here by 9 or 10.

They usually run Deer right by me.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ive only hunted public land once in my life so its not a big problem with me. A couple of times its happend duck hunting on the rivers but then its jsut a matter of going around one more bend


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Own little house with one big back yard, which why I have a place to hunt with one friend, and when we are imposed upon, I have them arrested. Word gets out pretty fast. I would add that to hunt my place, hip, or at least 18" knee boots are required, tree stands have to be at least 20 feet up, and a lot of patience is needed.


----------



## tulsamal (May 13, 2006)

Doesn't happen with me since I only hunt on my own 90 acres. And I better not find any "non-family" members out there hunting! I usually get my 3-4 deer a year within 200-300 yards of the house. That's the way to go. I would really, really hate it if I had to hunt on public land with all the crazy city folk that never zero their rifles and drink whiskey to stay warm!

Gregg


----------



## patarini (Nov 19, 2004)

Used to live where you walked off my property onto a wildlife refuge -- had one numbskull set up next to my house -- he was still arguing when the refuge cops hauled his but off! Always sounded like a war zone -- but walk in 1/2 mile and no one at all!


----------

